# A day of firsts



## jac63 (Oct 2, 2016)

Gave my new electric smoker build and my new AMNPS their maiden voyage yesterday and thought why not break 'em in with my first fatty. Kept it pretty simple, in fact just kind of stuck my toe in the water. Started off with 1.25# of 80/20 hamburger, swiss cheese, onions, mushrooms, green peppers, bacon, and coved with another layer of swiss. Then wrapped it in yet more bacon, my first bacon weave. Smoked it at 250* until it hit 160* IT, let it set while I went bow hunting and then sliced and ate on buns for supper. Turned out good but probably over did the cheese, was pretty hard to roll and didn't exactly want to fit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Over all very happy with both the smoker/AMNPS & the fatty.

Here's the smoker although I never updated it when I got it finished. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/251680/wooden-electric-build













20161001_083652.jpg



__ jac63
__ Oct 2, 2016


















20161001_084024.jpg



__ jac63
__ Oct 2, 2016


















20161001_084108.jpg



__ jac63
__ Oct 2, 2016


















20161001_085317.jpg



__ jac63
__ Oct 2, 2016


















20161001_194038.jpg



__ jac63
__ Oct 2, 2016


















20161001_194215.jpg



__ jac63
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice fatty! Looks tasty!

Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks delicious!

I do the same thing, I always over stuff them.

Lately I have been starting with more sausage so I could put more stuff inside.

The last one I made looked like a meatloaf!

Points to you sir!!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 4, 2016)

J63, nice job on the fatty!


----------



## sauced (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice looking fatty!! Overstuffing them is always the "problem" lol


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 6, 2016)

Good looking smoker and great looking fatty.  

Like others said, over stuffing seems to be the norm.  I just look at it as a snack for later!


----------



## jac63 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It's amazing what a person can learn from this site. I never would have even thought of trying this let alone doing it relatively easily and successfully on my first try. I appreciate all the info that everyone freely shares.  I'm already planning my next fatty thanks to y'all.


----------



## disco (Oct 10, 2016)

Fantastic fatty! Kudos and a point!

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 10, 2016)

Good looking fatty!!!!   I ALWAYS use way to much stuffing and then struggle to get it rolled.  Nice job on the bacon weave.

You'll have to finish up your post on your smoker build.  Looking good.

Gary


----------

